# Toliet seal question



## lonestarangler (Aug 3, 2009)

Im about to tile the spare bathroom and was wondering what do I use to compensate the added height of the tile in relation to the flange on the floor when reinstalling toliet. Do they have some sort of spacer or a taller wax ring? Surely I wouldnt have to replace the whole flange? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Taller wax ring if needed, but thats what the wax ring is for.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Taller wax ring if needed, but thats what the wax ring is for.


And Longer bolts......


----------



## KidSenSation (Jun 26, 2006)

The bolts that come with the wax ring kit should be plenty long. You normaly have to cut them. Buy the nicer wax ring and get a couple just in case.


----------



## lonestarangler (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks guys, the new wax ring that came with toliet wasnt tall enough to make a seal, off to Lowes I go.


----------

